
Microsoft Edge becomes second-largest desktop browser, surpassing Firefox - anonymousab
https://beebom.com/edge-surpasses-firefox/
======
ASVVVAD
How many people download it by choice though?

~~~
downerending
I did, early on. It largely seems fine, and really isn't very different from
Chrome.

I'm not a very picky browser consumer, though. And unfortunately, all browsers
seem to lack my killer feature, which would be to never start a video or
animation without an explicit act on my part.

~~~
sharps1
Brave has the option in settings to stop autoplaying videos -

[https://brave.com/?ref=trn365](https://brave.com/?ref=trn365)

There is also an option in Firefox settings as well.

~~~
downerending
I feel like I tried these a while ago and neither was entirely effective.
Maybe I was doing it wrong, though.

(To be clear, the feature I'm looking for is some sort of irresistible button
to start/stop the action that neither the website nor its Javascript can
affect. Preferably it would not even be able to tell whether the video was
running.)

